# Frost on decoys



## petrus98 (Nov 4, 2004)

We hunt in Southern Québec with 24 Bigfoot and 72 Flambeau shells. We have a problem with frost deposited on the decoys after we install them in the morning.

Does anybody have a suggestion to alliviate this problem ( wiping them one by one takes too long)

Thank you


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have heard of people spraying them with windshield washer solution.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just sit back and let the sun burn it off. If your ambitious you can use a stiff broom and wisk it off. I would stay away from spraying anything on them. The liquid you spray on won't dry any faster than frost will burn off, so you'll have shine regardless. I've heard of guys using antifreeze do not do that especially if you have a dog!


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

use a hand held torch to burn it off but be careful not to burn them works great just hold it about 10 inches away from the decoy!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No, no, you have to use the weed burner torch at 6 inches. Nevermind the bubbling plastic, it will add character and more realism!! dd:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That sounds like a great way to do it, it customizes your decoys. :rollin: I would just let the sun warm them up.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

petrus98

I was being serious about the torch learned that tip from Tim Grounds he does it on one of his videos and 4 curl your right he does use a weed burning torch but you can put a hand held in your back pack.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea if you use the torch just doin't sit in one spot too long and don't get too close.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Does frost stay off the flock on the decoys?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nope, I think it looks worse on the flocking.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks dblkluk!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

happens to us every morning but it dont seem to bother the geese at all. One morning it snowed and all you could pretty muchly see was the heads and a lil part of the body and they came in just like normal!!!!


----------

